# Mefo und Lachse bei Fynshav im kleinen Belt



## onyx134 (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen, wir wollen Anfang September nach Fynshav fahren und dort ein Boot chartern. So eins mit 25 PS für vier personen. 
Nun stellt sich mir dir Frage, ob man dort im kleinen Belt, also an seinem südlichen Ende auch Lachse und meerforellen fangen kann oder ob es doch nur beim guten alten Dorsch bleibt.
Wer hat da Erfahrungen ?!
Gibt es besonders geeignete Stellen zum Schleppen?
Köder?


----------



## stefan08 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mefo und Lachse bei Fynshav im kleinen Belt*

Na Klar kannst du dort Meerforellen fangen selbst vom Land aus#6und vom Boot stehen die Chancen sehr gut 30g Snaps 
rot-schwarz Snaps in kupfer-schwarz und in grün-weiß sowie blau-silber aber auch die alten hansen flasch sind echte granaten:gviel glück


----------



## stefan08 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mefo und Lachse bei Fynshav im kleinen Belt*

Am besten du kaufst dir den Angelführer fünen von der Rapsbande dort ist alles beschrieben#6


----------



## xfishbonex (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mefo und Lachse bei Fynshav im kleinen Belt*



stefan08 schrieb:


> Am besten du kaufst dir den Angelführer fünen von der Rapsbande dort ist alles beschrieben#6


 na alter du lebs ja noch meld dich mal #xlg andre


----------



## onyx134 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mefo und Lachse bei Fynshav im kleinen Belt*

Okay und die ziehe ich dann einfach 50m hinterm Boot her mit 2 Knoten Geschwindigkeit?! Wie sieht's mit Lachsen aus? Ist doch eher unwahrscheinlich?
Hat mal jemand ne Idee wo ich mir ein paar Montagen anschauen kann die sich fuers schleppen eignen?


----------



## Marf22 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mefo und Lachse bei Fynshav im kleinen Belt*

Mefos sind da wohl! #6 

Montagen |kopfkrat......an der freien Leine mit Blinkern oder Wobblern, wobei ich bis jetzt mehr Glück mit Blinkern hatte. Zu weit raus ist aber an freier Leine auch nichts, da sonst die Schnur zu viel Auftrieb hat und der Köder kaum runter geht. Kommt aber auf die Schnur an. Sich einfach an Hotspots an der Küste entlang driften lassen macht auch viel Spaß und ist Erfolgsversprechend.

Auf unserem Campingplatz ist uns von einem Lachsfang berichtet worden....., aber ob das nu alles so Hand und Fuß hat :q

Wir fahren in drei Wochen wieder hoch :vik:


----------



## Angelmann (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mefo und Lachse bei Fynshav im kleinen Belt*



stefan08 schrieb:


> Am besten du kaufst dir den Angelführer fünen von der Rapsbande dort ist alles beschrieben#6



Genau! Vor allen Dingen weißt Du dann wo Fynshav ist....|supergri


----------



## onyx134 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mefo und Lachse bei Fynshav im kleinen Belt*

Wieso? Ist fynshav nicht im kleinen Belt?


----------



## stefan08 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mefo und Lachse bei Fynshav im kleinen Belt*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> na alter du lebs ja noch meld dich mal #xlg andre



Na Klar lebe ich noch:vik:du ja auch|supergrimelde mich dann#x
wir lg stefan


----------



## xfishbonex (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mefo und Lachse bei Fynshav im kleinen Belt*



onyx134 schrieb:


> Wieso? Ist fynshav nicht im kleinen Belt?


 ich denke das ist auf als :qvon mommark links runterlaufen richtung fynshav 
eine bessere stelle gibt es nicht für mefos :vik:lg andrte


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mefo und Lachse bei Fynshav im kleinen Belt*



onyx134 schrieb:


> Wieso? Ist fynshav nicht im kleinen Belt?



ich würde sagen nein......

eher *am*

im wäre schlecht


----------



## babsi (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mefo und Lachse bei Fynshav im kleinen Belt*

Moin,

Kegnæs ist auch ein Versuch wert.
Außerdem wurden gestern die ersten Makrelen gefangen, allerdings im Netz.
Sie sind also da. Ich werde es in der nächsten Woche vom Boot aus versuchen.


----------



## stin (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mefo und Lachse bei Fynshav im kleinen Belt*

Moin Moin 
Von Makrelen habe ich dort ja noch nie was gehört.
Treten die Makrelen in richtigen schwärmen vor Kegneas
auf oder eher vereinzelt ?
Mfg Stin


----------



## babsi (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mefo und Lachse bei Fynshav im kleinen Belt*

Moin,

bisher wurden nur vereinzelt Makrelen im Netzt gefangen.
Ich hoffe, dass es bald mehr werden und sie dann auch an die Rute gehen.
Im vorigen Jahr war es nicht so doll. Vor zwei Jahren waren richtige Schwärme hier.
Vor drei Tagen habe ich beim Schleppen noch zwei Hornis verhaftet.
Mir fehlt leider immer noch meine erste Mefo. Kommt Zeit kommt Rat.


----------



## onyx134 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mefo und Lachse bei Fynshav im kleinen Belt*



stefan08 schrieb:


> Am besten du kaufst dir den Angelführer fünen von der Rapsbande dort ist alles beschrieben#6



Passender war doch der Angelführer Alsen. Zum Glück hab ich doch mal beide genommen 
Aber die Dinger sind echt gut, ausser dass die bootsangelei ein wenig knapp beschrieben ist!


----------

